# Dented carbon frame?



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought a new Tarmac about a month ago and have yet to ride it. While admiring the bike a noticed what looks like a dent near the headset. I thought it might be the design of the frame, but it is only one the one side. Is this anything to worry about?


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

pics??


----------



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

it is really small so I can't get it to show up in a photo


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Carbon fiber doesn't dent, so it's likely a manufacturing flaw or something impacted the area. Whether it's cosmetic (or more) is for Specialized to determine.


----------



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

That was my thinking, So it would be worth bring back to the lbs and having them take a look?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I also notice a very small dent on my top tube near the seat tube of my SL3 Roubaix, figured it a flaw in manufacturing since the paint is not chipped.


----------



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nothing to worry about then?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

avidcyclist83 said:


> Nothing to worry about then?


Without seeing it, no one can say for certain. If it's of concern, have your LBS check it.


----------

